# Zombie-like



## Pizza (Oct 5, 2013)

Whenever I take my meds, I feel sometimes like a robot, I've lost my spark, my creativity. I mean yes I can focus more, ad get a lot of things done, but I feel lifeless. I guess everything comes with a price


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

I know how you feel
-completely unaware of my surroundings
-forgetfulness
-trouble making decisions
-mind going blank
-slow moving/thinking
-always looking down
and many other symptoms I can't recall at the moment. 

Have you told your doctor? Maybe you can have your dose lowered


----------



## PersonPersoning (Oct 5, 2013)

What medication are you taking? Ive heard people refer to this zombie state from taking antidepressants was it?


----------



## Pizza (Oct 5, 2013)

PersonPersoning said:


> What medication are you taking? Ive heard people refer to this zombie state from taking antidepressants was it?


Methylphenidate. For ADD, and I'm starting off in my lowest dosage, at 18mg.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Did you forget to take pizza with that med?


----------



## Aron Taylor (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm on Mirtazapine tablets at 45 (Highest) and I feel really spaced out when going outside its like I'm not in the pilot seat in my mind.

You know that feeling when you stay inside for days and go out into the light and everythings out of focus, its abit like that.. its weird that and must thank you for posting!


----------



## alyxtiger (Nov 20, 2011)

I am taking Concerta....that's really the worst of the worst...gave my little brother GI problems and I really think it is the cause of a lot of my anxiety and depression, I tried to get off of it and I gained over 20lbs....not good so now I cant get off of it....I am taking 36 mg but I was on 54mg


----------

